# St. Crispins Northampton. - On fire



## magmo (Aug 7, 2014)

it has been reported that St Crispins Hospital cought fire last night and is still on fire now, I will pop out and have a look and update later... It sounds big 80 firefighters on site.


----------



## magmo (Aug 7, 2014)

*update*

The fire seems to be out now but the streets are still shut off here is a link http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/local/firefighters-tackle-large-blaze-at-st-crispin-s-hospital-site-in-northampton-1-6224031


----------



## Ellis (Aug 7, 2014)

More piccys here 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-28684985


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Aug 7, 2014)

Funny how it's been 2 fires within a few days of each other. Another "get rid for developmet" inside job do you think?


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 7, 2014)

Nooooooo! I loved that place. It was absolutely beautiful. 

It does smack of corruption. It's probably what David Wilson have been waiting for. 

Such a shame. Cheers for sharing the news.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 7, 2014)

this is sad news i also loved this place looks like the doctors house got the worst hit


----------



## magmo (Aug 7, 2014)

I read a little while ago that they were to spend £30M on the old buildings... I know fags have gone up but I didn't realise matches were so expensive. Still they are so lucky the fire started before they spent a penny on the old buildings... The whole thing stinks.... It's not going to be kids at 23:00 but I bet that is who they blame it on, a great shame...


----------



## sj9966 (Aug 7, 2014)

A real shame, although mainly stripped it was still a great location. Not surprising really as it's been wide open for the last 5 years or so! I've lost count how many times I've been there and I've never seen any security on site.


----------



## cogito (Aug 8, 2014)

That place has been just a shell of masonry and roof timbers for years. 

Timbers don't just catch light from a spark/fag.

Smacks of insurance/development fraud.


----------

